# lefsa or potica



## maggie (Aug 17, 2004)

My grandmother used to make lefsa at home on the stove. I have found a mix in a box, but I want to know how to make fresh. 
Potica is something I can only find in the stores. I know how to make the filling, but my dough never turns out right.


Any help appreciated  
Thanks Maggie


----------



## leethequeen (Mar 13, 2002)

Google for lefsa recipes. Jsut remember to roll them really thin, roll them around your rolling pin and unroll on the burner or into the pan and try not to get them too heavily coated with flour. I cook mine directly on the burner of my glass top stove.


----------

